# need some help for first home theater system



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Let me first start by introducing myself. My name is Brian and I am from the Chicago-land area. This is my first post on this site, though I have been lurking for the last couple weeks trying to learn more about the home theater option that are available. As my title states I am looking for some ideas on what I should be looking for with my AVR/speaker combo.

The gear that I currently have is:
56" JVC 1080p HD-ILA
LG BD300 blu-ray player
XBOX360

My room is roughly 12X24. The tv is on one of the 12 foot walls with the couch about 12 feet away essentially dividing the room in half.

I am leaning towards the SVS SBS-01 speaker packages.

Now my questions are:
1. With my current room size and setup should I go with a 5.1 or 7.1 and will it make that much of a difference?
2. With my room size, should I go with the 10 or 12 inch svs sub? If it came down to picking either the extra 2 speakers or upgrading to the 12" sub which would make a bigger impact?
3. What AVR would you suggest pairing up with this speaker combination? Ideally around the 500 to 600range.

I'm sure I have more questions but I will start with that for now. I hope I don't sound too noobish but this is all pretty new to me :help: 

thank you for your time.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all ...Welcome to the forum :wave:



chango said:


> 1. With my current room size and setup should I go with a 5.1 or 7.1 and will it make that much of a difference?


Do you have one or two rows of seats??? ...you can start with a 5.1 and add 2 later. My room is 9'x18' and I'm using a 7.1



> 2. With my room size, should I go with the 10 or 12 inch svs sub? If it came down to picking either the extra 2 speakers or upgrading to the 12" sub which would make a bigger impact?


Probably the 12" sub ... maybe a 10" won't be enough to fill the room with bass, specially if is open to another areas.



> 3. What AVR would you suggest pairing up with this speaker combination? Ideally around the 500 to 600range.
> 
> I'm sure I have more questions but I will start with that for now. I hope I don't sound too noobish but this is all pretty new to me :help: .


Right now the best bang for the back are the Onkyo's, you can start with the 606 or 706 if budget permits; you can also consider Yamaha, Pioneer, Denon, etc.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For the receiver you can get yourself an Onkyo 805 for under $600 and its going to be the best bang for buck. It has gotten great reveiws and is a solid performer, several of us have it and are very happy with it.
I agree with David the 12" SVS is the better way to go.


----------

